# i need to buy pheasants



## keiffer158 (May 25, 2005)

I have a german shorthaired pointer and he needs some pin raised birds for training. I live in london (between Springfield and Columbus on 70), if anyone knows about birds for sale around there let me know.

thanks,
Keith


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

the only place i know of is cherrybend pheasant farm they have a web site just do a google search. they r located just outside of wilmington


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a guy outside of Urbana that has a hunting reserve and usually has birds cant recall the name of the place though I'll see if I can find out

geowol


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

My brother-in-law raises and sells them but he is up by Upper Sandusky. If nothing pans out down that way let me know and I will get you in contact with him.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Why are you wanting just ringnecks when you could use pigeons? Depending on how far along you are, it would be cheaper to start with the pigeons first and then for advance work use the rn. Just curious. I saved whole doves,duck wings, goose wings in the freezer and pigeons to train my Vizsla. I understand he is a versatile but it worked well for his upland training. Of course he is 15 and retired, soooo as by the name I hunt Chesapeake Bay retreivers now but I also have English Springer. Good luck with your training.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the info that I have on a few places

Fairchild Peasant farm
740-363-7219
west Liberty ohio

Mill Creek
937-644-3595
marysville ( outside of plain city after you go over 33 )

jma pheasant farm
740-779-2880
740-642-2061
Kingston ( south of circleville )

lone oak farm
740-363-7219
Its around the delaware area

Hope this helps
Geowol


----------

